# Allergies



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok so after two weeks of antibiotics not doing anything for Cadburys breathing I changed to megazorb to see if it was an allergy to woodshavings. For the first two days she stopped sneezing but now she's just as bad again! What else could she be allergic to? She's scratched the hair around her eyes off and its getting a bit bloody now too. Really want to make her more comfortable if I can! Could it be a food allergy? I use shredded newspaper as a bedding and they have a woven straw bed.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

It is possible for a food allergy, also any kind of aerosol used in the room where the mice reside also may be a factor.

Being your mouse is scratching its face more than other areas I would tend to lead to either bedding substrate or food being the main 3 possible areas to review for allergies.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Anything else change those two days she wasn't sneezing? Lack of usual perfume, cleaner, hand soap, lotion, deodorant, hair product, etc? Either for yourself, or someone in general area? If the food was exactly the same... it still might be a certain part of the food batch, I suppose.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Do antibiotics help on allergies? I've never had pets with allergies, but I have a sister with bad allergies (both respiratory and skin). I would have thought antihistamines instead of antibiotics.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I got the antibiotics as I assumed it was an RI but it didn't help! I may try switching their food over to the one they were on in the petshop (selective mouse food). Thanks everyone!


----------

